# Syphon Saturday



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Finally got all the bits for my syphon, and as my current beans were a bit fresh for espresso thought I'd give it a go

put in about 18g to 300ml of water, after all the theatre of making was expecting something nasty but wow what a nice,clean cup of coffee, maybe got lucky but

definatly one off the nicest ways to make a brew

anyone got any advise on brew times methods, thinking of maybe trying out the paper filters are they any better?


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

What burner you using orange? Been considering buying one but factoring in a butane burner is putting me off.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Are you using a Hario or similar as a syphon? If so, when had in the past the cloth gave a slightly cleaner taste than the paper but apparently more of a faff to clean (hence me ending up with a Cona, no coth or paper filter at all)

In trying to find a suitable brew ratio for my Cona last weekend came across the below on sweetmarias and under the vacuum section understand the hario to be referred to as Yama in the states:

http://www.sweetmarias.com/brewinstr/grind.brew.php

the ratio for the Cona was spot on and different to the brew guide on Hasbean which is written more for the hario than the Cona.

Very clean cup full of different flavours than either my usual non milk go to's of Aeropress or V60, and following the above guide, not including clean up time...., as quick as using a V60 and way more fun.

Ran the BB Ruwanda Buliza thtough yesterday and got bags of cherry flavour that was missing from the espresso/ cappa that seemed to sit more toffee as a result of the milk.

Hope of some help and worthy of sharing different brew recipes by continuing this thread?

John


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

welshrarebit said:


> What burner you using orange? Been considering buying one but factoring in a butane burner is putting me off.


http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/coffee-brewing/coffee-syphons-syphon-spares/butane-syphon-burner

just got this one, seems to do the job, got a few other bits at the same time, to ave postage, nice supplier, used him a couple off times and always chucks in a little free gift,


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

johnealey said:


> Are you using a Hario or similar as a syphon? If so, when had in the past the cloth gave a slightly cleaner taste than the paper but apparently more of a faff to clean (hence me ending up with a Cona, no coth or paper filter at all)
> 
> In trying to find a suitable brew ratio for my Cona last weekend came across the below on sweetmarias and under the vacuum section understand the hario to be referred to as Yama in the states:
> 
> ...


cheers for that, using a harico (type) with have another play in a bit, think this may become my go to brew method as well


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For syphon, you want to complete the brew process in one and a half to two minutes. This Prufrock clip is excellent.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

he's got some gear


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Those infra red heaters are really expensive but control the heat very accurately - this is key to syphon brewing as it's all too easy for the water in the upper vessel to hit 96c and above which is the kiss of death as far as good brewing is concerned. The butane burner featured above controls the heat equally well. A fast reading digital thermometer is a must IMO so you can check the temp.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers, still watching eBay to see if a thermapen comes up cheap, I've been using the water tap on l1, then putting the burner on real low, seems to work pretty well,


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thermapens are sold by the company that makes them (ETI) for £38.00 'refurbished' - quite a saving on list price which is over £50.00. This link might be worth a look.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Fold-Out-Thermometer-Pen-Massive-Saving-On-List-Price-Free-Delivery-/371079836616?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item566614f3c8


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers this is what I'm watching, they where £26 a couple of month ago


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

£36 on amazon, not too bad.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Orangertange said:


> http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/coffee-brewing/coffee-syphons-syphon-spares/butane-syphon-burner
> 
> just got this one, seems to do the job, got a few other bits at the same time, to ave postage, nice supplier, used him a couple off times and always chucks in a little free gift,


I am trying to find a little syphon burner that fits under my small Cona stand. Could you do me a huge favour and measure yours please - I specifically need the max diameter of the base and the height to the top of the burner. My small Cona B has a stand that holds it 70mm from the worksurface and has a circular cut-out in the base which is 85mm diameter and ideally the burner needs to fit inside that hole.

Thanks


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> I am trying to find a little syphon burner that fits under my small Cona stand. Could you do me a huge favour and measure yours please - I specifically need the max diameter of the base and the height to the top of the burner. My small Cona B has a stand that holds it 70mm from the worksurface and has a circular cut-out in the base which is 85mm diameter and ideally the burner needs to fit inside that hole.
> 
> Thanks


No worries, mine measures 81.5mm dia at base (although the box says 86mm) there is a picture of it with a rubber mine dindn't come with, hight 80mm

hope that helps


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks - appreciate that. Diameter is fine but its too tall sadly so it wont fit underneath the Cona as it is







I think I need to find a stand to raise the entire Cona stand somehow. Might need to do a little woodwork and create something.....


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

time to whittle one of these....


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

That looks nice,

but really shouldn't buy anymore coffee stuff

both hasbean and coffee hit have burners not sure what size they are though, really wanted one with ceramic head from cream supplies @ a good price, but they don't stock them anymore


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

yep - waiting to hear back from Coffee Hit but theirs is also 50% more expensive









Just had syphon Sunday after reading this and did 20g of Rave Italian Job in 480ml with 90 sec brew but TBH it didnt really taste great. I love this coffee in espresso and cap, but it just hasnt worked this way in the Cona. Need a lighter roast I think and to spend some more time revisiting my process with the Cona. I havent used it much recently and keep forgetting the process I use - must write this down this time!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone have one of these Syphons if so are they any cop?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It right at the top of my Christmas list.







)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - waiting to hear back from Coffee Hit but theirs is also 50% more expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your brew ratio is a bit light on coffee, try 58-68g/l.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

totally wrong beans for this I suspect - far too dark.

I just added some Rave SO Brazil Sitio Laranjal to my weekend order so will see how that does when it arrives - hopefully much better again.


----------

